# Nick Diaz no-shows BJJ Superfight.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow....

I understand and I'll be the first to admit, this guy is exciting as **** to watch, this guy can fight his ass off and you'll never hear me bitch about his fights.

But he is a complete piece of shit as a person, he no-shows the GSP press conference and makes it seem like it's everyone's fault but his, then he retires and throws a fit after Condit beat him fair and square and now this, and I'm leaving out the fact he started a fight in the hospital and jumped Mayhem Miller(who to be fair is an idiot in his own right) on CBS.

I just don't see how people can support this guy, yeah he's awesome to watch but he just doesn't give a shit, maybe that's part of the appeal but people actually bought this stream and Estima even made the weight when he had some troubles making it according to the UG.

When I see this shit, it really makes me like Nate a hell of a lot more. I'm sure Ari will be in here to share my sentiments but man, talk about a real piece of work I'm just glad I don't support this guy, let down after let down after let down.

Edit - Apparently Estima didn't make the weight but still, dick move on the part of Diaz especially considering this was for charity.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

And wasn't the purse supposed to go to charity? What do they do with it now, still give it to the same charity?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I am so sick of this shit


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm curious as to if BlackBeltTV will be offering refunds.

Keep my $1.00 for charity, but this is plain ridiculous. I ordered this event partly to learn technical jiu-jitsu, but mainly to watch Nick Diaz war.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

In Diaz's somewhat defense he took a BJJ superfight he likely knew he had a very slim chance of actually winning and his opponent couldn't even make weight. So now on top of the fact he has a vast experience disadvantage he also has to deal with a guy who is much bigger than him and he is risking part of his reputation in there. I could understand at least why he would be angry and want to no show the fight. That said he should have realized he made a commitment to charity and also owes it to the fans who support him and ordered it based on his appearance and went out and did his best anyway.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> Cesar Gracie told MMAFighting.com following the conclusion of the World Jiu-Jitsu Expo that he had no idea why Diaz didn't show up.
> 
> "I know he was mad when he was told Braulio would not make weight last night," Gracie said. "No one has seen him today. *Braulio ended up making weight this morning*."


That's from Ariel. So he did eventually make weight.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> *Cesar Gracie Unsure Why Nick Diaz No-Showed BJJ Superfight*
> 
> By Ariel Helwani - Video Reporter and Writer
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/ufc/2012...unsure-why-nick-diaz-no-showed-bjj-superfight


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

That really pissed me off...

LOL @ Renato stepping up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Estima is a bit of a bitch to though if Drysdale offered to step in an salvage the main event and Estima declined. I mean sure he wasn't prepared for Drysdale but Drysdale wasn't prepared for anyone.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Simply not a fan anymore. That's horrible. I'm not gonna support a guy I don't even know if he will show up to his own fights


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

http://twitter.com/#!/FrontRowBrian/status/201513160606351360

http://twitter.com/#!/FrontRowBrian/status/201518325740744704

This guy is such a tool.


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

Nick Diaz is like the Axl Rose of MMA.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

In before:

"At least Nick Diaz is real"

Tell that to the kids who were promised charity money.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Estima is a bit of a bitch to though if Drysdale offered to step in an salvage the main event and Estima declined. I mean sure he wasn't prepared for Drysdale but Drysdale wasn't prepared for anyone.


I agree. He's upset with Nick but he should have been the bigger man and taken the fight with Drysdale. It's not fair on the fans that Nick did what he did but Estima had the opportunity to somewhat revive the situation and he turned it down. Unhappy with both men. 

I've loved Nick for years and he's an amazing fighter but i'm really sick of hearing this shit and if it keeps up, he's gonna lose me as a fan. You don't go out and hype a fight and say you are doing it for a children's charity and then blow it off like it's nothing. 

He let himself down, he let the fans down but most importantly he let the kids down and I hope he has a long, hard look in the mirror at himself cos that's no way to act.


----------



## gleaminx (Mar 5, 2007)

I hope the promotion sues him and gives the restitution to the charity. 

Signed,

Barely a Nick Diaz fan now...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dark day for Nick Diaz fans. What a lost cause. I really can't believe this, at least we still have Nate.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Just when I thought I couldn't dislike him any more than I already did...


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Nick Diaz is exciting to watch as a fighter. He brings it every time he fights. But I have no respect for him as a person and this (as well as the press conference no show) is the reason.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Nick has better things to do.. Like get high and sit outside his house staring at cars that drive by.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

That's just disappointing.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

At this point it's clear Cesar Gracie's tutelage isn't enough to keep this guy in check.

He needs some serious psychiatric treatment.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

What a moron.

And how funny to see a guy on the first page KINDA making excuses for Nick Diaz.

Grown men dont act like that. If a mans word doesnt mean anything then he has nothing. Its the one thing no one can take from you and when you just throw it away... your throwing your worth as a man away. I have no respect for Nick Diaz after this and i can only hope he looks in the mirror and has no respect for himself either.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> What a moron.
> 
> 
> If a mans word doesnt mean anything then he has nothing.


Yes!!!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nick really needs to learn from his younger brother! Nate is going up and up in my (and most peoples) estimation and Nick keeps going lower and lower!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow... but I'm not even slightly surprised. Such a dick move yet again by Diaz.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

I was fine with him no showing the press conferences.
I was okay with him bitching about his lose to Condit.
But there is a line and this just grates on me. How am I supposed to be a fan of this guy when something always happens to do with his fights?!

Diaz should have just stayed in Strikeforce, at least we actually got to see him fight there.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> What a moron.
> *
> And how funny to see a guy on the first page KINDA making excuses for Nick Diaz.*
> 
> Grown men dont act like that. If a mans word doesnt mean anything then he has nothing. Its the one thing no one can take from you and when you just throw it away... your throwing your worth as a man away. I have no respect for Nick Diaz after this and i can only hope he looks in the mirror and has no respect for himself either.


You should check out Sherdog for some real stupidity. Apparently backing out of your contractual obligations is now "trolling."


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sports_Nerd said:


> You should check out Sherdog for some real stupidity. Apparently backing out of your contractual obligations is now "trolling."


lol *facepalm*

Because some guy behind a keyboard writing something stupid on a forum is the same as signing up for a match that alot of people are looking forward to and the company spends money on and children in a charity a promised the earnings AND not showing up for it is the same thing.

That really is stupid. People have really lost the ability to put things in to perspective.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn - and I was getting kinda hyped for this. I'm done expecting good things from Diaz, rather expect the worst and be pleasantly surprised instead of this crap.

And now that he's ducked out he could at least donate some money to the charity that he just screwed over :/


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

I found this quite funny. Confirmed to be his YouTube account when the whole BJ Penn shit went down.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I really hope and believe, that the UFC will never deal with him again. He has no place in the UFC and i really hope they wont try to bring him back. He would be demolished by GSP and MCDonald anyway, so why even bother.
He is just lowlife scum.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, Nick Diaz acting immature and unprofessional, what a surprise...oh wait, no it isn't. It is exactly what you'd expect him to do because he has done it many times in the past.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> What a moron.
> 
> And how funny to see a guy on the first page KINDA making excuses for Nick Diaz.
> 
> Grown men dont act like that. If a mans word doesnt mean anything then he has nothing. Its the one thing no one can take from you and when you just throw it away... your throwing your worth as a man away. I have no respect for Nick Diaz after this and i can only hope he looks in the mirror and has no respect for himself either.


Thats all great and stuff. And im not trying to totally defnd diaz. 

But what are your thoughts on the "word" of the promotor and opponent who agreed to 180lbs? The guy came in at 185 and the promotor just changed it like it was nothing. 

Surely not making weight is unprofessional as well right?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Thats all great and stuff. And im not trying to totally defnd diaz.
> 
> But what are your thoughts on the "word" of the promotor and opponent who agreed to 180lbs? The guy came in at 185 and the promotor just changed it like it was nothing.
> 
> Surely not making weight is unprofessional as well right?


Not making weight is definitely unprofessional. But Not making weight and not showing up are on complete different spectrum ends. And just cause a guy is 5 pounds over does not mean that you should punish your fans or the charity you were doing this for. Oh and by the way the guy did end up making weight.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> In Diaz's somewhat defense he took a BJJ superfight he likely knew he had a very slim chance of actually winning and his opponent couldn't even make weight. So now on top of the fact he has a vast experience disadvantage he also has to deal with a guy who is much bigger than him and he is risking part of his reputation in there. I could understand at least why he would be angry and want to no show the fight. That said he should have realized he made a commitment to charity and also owes it to the fans who support him and ordered it based on his appearance and went out and did his best anyway.


Valid point no doubt. To this point, I watched Primetime last night with Mir and Dos Santos, and one statement really made me appreciate Frank Mir's attitude. I love the part where he says "I've proven what I had to prove, I could care less about my pride"... or something along those lines. That's an attitude these guys could learn from. 

Now with Estima turning down Drysdale, it makes them both look like bitches... just fight, people lose, and people still cheer you as long as you bring it.



WizeKraker said:


> Nick Diaz is like the Axl Rose of MMA.


I never looked at this way but this spot on, remarkable talent, total douchebag!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

From there facebook.



> Promoter fails to donate the money to charity as agreed.
> (shady) Promoter changes rules for weigh ins to accommodate fellow Brazilian
> 
> Match ain't happening


https://www.facebook.com/DiazBrothers


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

If by "changing" rules they mean allowing him until the morning to make weight, it shouldn't have been THAT big of a deal.

Bullshit excuses are bullshit.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Now that changes things...



PheelGoodInc said:


> If by "changing" rules they mean allowing him until the morning to make weight, it shouldn't have been THAT big of a deal.
> 
> Bullshit excuses are bullshit.


Kind of a selective reader, huh?  

If the promoter was going to keep the money for himself then **** him.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Now that changes things...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that the promoter decided not to give the money to charity AFTER Diaz backed out.

Changing the rules at the weigh in was to give the Brazillian until morning to make weight. Diaz got mad and backed out. Then promoter said he's not donating the money to charity anymore.

Now it just sounds like Diaz is trying to point the finger to someone else because he screwed up. Would love to get confirmation on when the promoter decided not to give the money to charity.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

douche. And here i was actually growing a tiny sliver of like for the guy because he was giving it to charity.


----------



## satsukinob (May 11, 2012)

Even how much the promoter pissed him off he should show up to what it was compromised. Or maybe he doesn't really wanted to donate everything on the charity that he pulled everything off.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> What a moron.
> 
> And how funny to see a guy on the first page KINDA making excuses for Nick Diaz.
> 
> Grown men dont act like that. If a mans word doesnt mean anything then he has nothing. Its the one thing no one can take from you and when you just throw it away... your throwing your worth as a man away. I have no respect for Nick Diaz after this and i can only hope he looks in the mirror and has no respect for himself either.





SideWays222 said:


> Not making weight is definitely unprofessional. But Not making weight and not showing up are on complete different spectrum ends. And just cause a guy is 5 pounds over does not mean that you should punish your fans or the charity you were doing this for. Oh and by the way the guy did end up making weight.


i agree. Nick shouldnt just not show up. I would have been totally fine with him saying match is off. The guy already has the advantage on nick. Is a world champ. And in addition comes in 5 lbs over?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I was under the impression that the promoter decided not to give the money to charity AFTER Diaz backed out.
> 
> Changing the rules at the weigh in was to give the Brazillian until morning to make weight. Diaz got mad and backed out. Then promoter said he's not donating the money to charity anymore.
> 
> Now it just sounds like Diaz is trying to point the finger to someone else because he screwed up. Would love to get confirmation on when the promoter decided not to give the money to charity.


Unprofessional. If anyone else misses weight for other events they dont bend the rules for them. 

Doesnt justify diaZ not showing up without letting anyone know. He should have just called it off. 

The brazilian promotor bent rules in favor of the brazilian.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Unprofessional. If anyone else misses weight for other events they dont bend the rules for them.
> 
> Doesnt justify diaZ not showing up without letting anyone know. He should have just called it off.
> 
> The brazilian promotor bent rules in favor of the brazilian.


Of course they bend the rules for them, just not necessarily in the same way. You know, the way Rumble fought Vitor but forfeited a percentage of his purse?

And I call bullshit on the whole purse not going to charity thing. That was Diaz's purse to do with as he pleased, had he fought. He's basically accusing the promoter of not paying him, without even knowing how much he was supposed to be paid (he could conceivably have won.)

Spin-doctoring nonsense.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I always supported the guy, missing press conferences, whatever, he never said he was a talker, said he was a fighter. Now you miss a fight...cannot justify supporting him after this.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Now it sounds more like Nick being really unprofessional about the situation, as oppose to being frivolously and randomly irresponsible. The whole situation just looks really bad all around.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah this whole situation looks bad im going to wait to pass judgement on it till i hear the whole story


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Both Fighters Look really bad here... Along with the promotion.

You don't get untill the next morning to make weight..LOL..Sorry that is that INSANE ( BTW Rumble never made 185lbs as planed..He made like 200lbs the next day so please stop using that as an example...)

Diaz should of still stepped up and fought IMO...He had nothing to lose. I know he's an emotional guy with anxiety issues, but he really needed to be the bigger man, but oh well.

The promoter..Is just a douche...He bent the rules, another figher offered to take Nicks place and he still won't donate the MONEY TO CHARITY:thumbsdown:


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Seriously is anyone actually surprised by this after the gsp pressers and him popping hot for metabolites at least twice ?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

M_D said:


> yeah this whole situation looks bad im going to wait to pass judgement on it till i hear the whole story


Same here.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Imagine being nicks next opponent.

I'm not sure Id like train my arse off for 3 months only for nick not to show at press conference, get caught smoking pot or not turn up for the fight. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> Both Fighters Look really bad here... Along with the promotion.
> 
> You don't get untill the next morning to make weight..LOL..Sorry that is that INSANE ( BTW Rumble never made 185lbs as planed..He made like 200lbs the next day so please stop using that as an example...)
> 
> ...


Yeah, *Vitor still fought rumble despite Rumble weighing in huge.*

Your counter argument only makes mine stronger.

Also, and this is more important, the standard for pure grappling matches is weighing in the day of the fight. so if anyone had the rules bent for him it's Nick.

As for another fighter stepping up - Estima refused the fight. The money going to charity was going to be Nick's purse. If there's no fight, there's no purse.

And presumably a lot of people wanted refunds, So I'm not even sure how much money they were left with.

But huggers gonna hug.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

It's a little funny how every time he is supposed to fight somebody he can't beat he has so many problems showing up to things...

And I paid 10 god damn dollars for this (I almost never buy UFC PPVs)!!! Drysdale would have been an ok substitute, but I guess I understand Estima not wanted to do that.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

:laugh: @ how upset everyone is getting over a BJJ match that, I'd assume, more than half of you didn't pay for. Unless you were there or paid for it, get over it. Everyone is saying how he let the kids down. Is that really the issue cause I can almost guarantee in the next few days we'll find out he donated the money anyway. I don't see how some people take this so personal. I like watching him fight. No more, no less. And as far as I know, this is the first fight he missed so it's not like this is a frequent occurence. And then it was just a grappling match anyway so it won't take me long to get over it even though he trolled me in to watching it online. Just b/c he missed one press conference for a card he still fought on doesn't make him Axl Rose. I'm sure I come off as an apologist to some, but I really just don't care. I just want to see him fight. I don't have any personal feelings towards him either way.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

We're taking it personally because that's part of what it means to be a sports fan.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

On the surface this looks really bad for all parties involved. I'll give it a few days until the full story comes out to draw to many conclusions. For all we know, Diaz donated the money anyway as a **** you to the promoter and for him not making weight. That would be better, but he should have fought anyway. The other guy should have been fined and more money goes to Diaz's charity, and the fight goes on. It sounds like since the promoter decided not to fine the guy, and just extended the weigh ins until the next day, Diaz flipped.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

box said:


> On the surface this looks really bad for all parties involved. I'll give it a few days until the full story comes out to draw to many conclusions. For all we know, Diaz donated the money anyway as a **** you to the promoter and for him not making weight. That would be better, but he should have fought anyway. The other guy should have been fined and more money goes to Diaz's charity, and the fight goes on. It sounds like since the promoter decided not to fine the guy, and just extended the weigh ins until the next day, Diaz flipped.


What fine? This isn't MMA. Estima made weight the day of the fight _as per his agreemen_t with Cesar's camp.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Sports_Nerd said:


> We're taking it personally because that's part of what it means to be a sports fan.


This does not make sense to me. I could understand being upset in the moment, but it's really not that serious. For instance, I'm a huge Saints fan, but it's not like I was heartbroken when the bounty penalties came out. It's just sports people. I don't hate Nick Diaz cause he didn't show up for a BJJ match. Life goes on.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

BigPont said:


> This does not make sense to me. I could understand being upset in the moment, but it's really not that serious. For instance, I'm a huge Saints fan, but it's not like I was heartbroken when the bounty penalties came out. It's just sports people. I don't hate Nick Diaz cause he didn't show up for a BJJ match. Life goes on.


You can dislike someone as a person and still enjoy watching them fight. Giving your opinion on the matter is what forums are for. There would hardly be any discussion if everyone had your opinion.

I'm not sure how you expect people to react. He's been doing stupid stuff his entire career. It's getting pretty ridiculous these days and the fact that he was going to donate his purse to charity probably makes people a bit angry. He was going to do something out of character for once but then he turned back into his old self.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah you guys cant exactly expect the promoter to donate Nicks portion to the charity when Nick Diaz was the most important part to that match. He was going to bring in the sales for the promoter. When that didnt happen he obviously cant donate Nicks purse to charity. The promoter probably lost money on this event now.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

BigPont said:


> Just b/c he missed one press conference for a card he still fought on doesn't make him Axl Rose.


I just dont know if people knew, but the UFC 137 Press Conference was not the first Press Conference that Nick Diaz has skipped out on, he did it in StrikeForce, so yes it is habitual. It was just twice he did it in the UFC and the 1st instance under Dana White's watch which is why he was so flabbergasted. People forget that he skipped out on two public appearances that time, one in Canada, and another in Las Vegas. But at this point Dana (and others) can expect the same type of behaviour from him from now on, which would question the integrity to sign him for fights in the future if he decides to return. I just dont like it when people are trying to spin this and say the fans can only blame themselves for not expecting this from Nick Diaz, so he shouldnt be at fault. As if Nick never putting the blame on himself wasent enough, everyone else has to be blamed for his shortcomings and that a grown man does in fact need a babysitter, and Cesar Gracie is being blamed for not being that. Ive just heard 1000's of excuses for this guy, and 950 of them are not even legit or leave me scratching my head. Does Diaz have to drop a Nuclear Weapon the US or something for people to finally wake up? Cause he gets so much leeway that it might have to come to that point.

Thank god Nate Diaz doesent do this crap. Nate Diaz has shown up for public appearances he was obligated to attend for sponsors and the UFC, and I have had a chance to meet this nice kid. And he also plays the game, which is why Dana White loves him alot more than Nick. I dont think Nick would have survived the TUF house the way Nate did. Nate does respect his brother alot for being a good fighter, but Nate knows not to do the same mistakes his brother has been making.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> You can dislike someone as a person and still enjoy watching them fight. Giving your opinion on the matter is what forums are for. There would hardly be any discussion if everyone had your opinion.
> 
> I'm not sure how you expect people to react. He's been doing stupid stuff his entire career. It's getting pretty ridiculous these days and the fact that he was going to donate his purse to charity probably makes people a bit angry. He was going to do something out of character for once but then he turned back into his old self.


I guess I'll backtrack a bit cause I do understand why people are upset, but the way people are acting like he is this terrible person b/c of his public persona is baffling to me. No one in here knows him personally so I just don't understand the disdain for someone who you haven't even met. The only thing Diaz has ever done IMO to really deserve the backlash is the Strikeforce brawl. Outside of that, I don't understand what makes people so upset. Yea he missed a press conference. It's not like he knew that missing a press conference would get him pulled from a main event PPV (that he still ended up main eventing). If it was so bad they would have just pulled him from the card all together. What else is there? His in-cage antics? I don't worry about that. As long as he puts on an entertaining fight, I'm good. And I can't remember that last time one of his fights have not been exciting due to him. I'm not expecting to change anyone's opinion, but that's how I feel about it.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

BigPont said:


> I guess I'll backtrack a bit cause I do understand why people are upset, but the way people are acting like he is this terrible person b/c of his public persona is baffling to me. No one in here knows him personally so I just don't understand the disdain for someone who you haven't even met. The only thing Diaz has ever done IMO to really deserve the backlash is the Strikeforce brawl. Outside of that, I don't understand what makes people so upset. Yea he missed a press conference. It's not like he knew that missing a press conference would get him pulled from a main event PPV (that he still ended up main eventing). If it was so bad they would have just pulled him from the card all together. What else is there? His in-cage antics? I don't worry about that. As long as he puts on an entertaining fight, I'm good. And I can't remember that last time one of his fights have not been exciting due to him. I'm not expecting to change anyone's opinion, but that's how I feel about it.


You need to do some research on Diaz then. He's done a lot of stupid stuff. He's failed to get licenses for not doing drug tests, he's smoked weed before a fight, got into a hospital fight, misses press conferences all the time. The list goes on.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

BigPont said:


> This does not make sense to me. I could understand being upset in the moment, but it's really not that serious. For instance, I'm a huge Saints fan, but it's not like I was heartbroken when the bounty penalties came out. It's just sports people. I don't hate Nick Diaz cause he didn't show up for a BJJ match. Life goes on.


It's unprofessional.

These people (and I'm talking about pro athletes in general, not MMA fighters specifically) get paid substantial sums of money and maintain a lifestyle most of us can only dream of to do something ridiculous. Doesn't matter if it's throwing a ball through a metal hoop, or running through tackles with one, or fight in a cage. It's all silly, and wildly unproductive, and we love it. And we won't begrudge you your privileges if you go out there and compete like you care. It doesn't even matter if you're any good, just compete like you care. I can start listing fan-favourite athletes who weren't much good, but if you're a Saints fan you probably already know what I mean.

Nick Diaz doesn't give a ****. He doesn't give a **** and he's proven it time and time again. Sure he's talented, but if he doesn't give a **** he doesn't deserve any of it. Let him get a real job, see how far his badass act carries him.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> What a moron.
> 
> And how funny to see a guy on the first page KINDA making excuses for Nick Diaz.
> 
> Grown men dont act like that. If a mans word doesnt mean anything then he has nothing. Its the one thing no one can take from you and when you just throw it away... your throwing your worth as a man away. I have no respect for Nick Diaz after this and i can only hope he looks in the mirror and has no respect for himself either.


It is very rare the I agree with the guy above, but I agree!



jonnyg4508 said:


> Thats all great and stuff. And im not trying to totally defnd diaz.
> 
> But what are your thoughts on the "word" of the promotor and opponent who agreed to 180lbs? The guy came in at 185 and the promotor just changed it like it was nothing.
> 
> Surely not making weight is unprofessional as well right?


Estima was unprofessional for showing up over weight, but Diaz took it to an entirely new level. A strait up no-show is so unprofessional and disrespectful that it is unforgivable in my opinion.



_JB_ said:


> From there facebook.
> https://www.facebook.com/DiazBrothers


Cesar Gracie has said many times this facebook page is not affiliated with any of the Diaz's. Its a fake account.



BigPont said:


> :laugh: @ how upset everyone is getting over a BJJ match that, I'd assume, more than half of you didn't pay for. Unless you were there or paid for it, get over it. Everyone is saying how he let the kids down. Is that really the issue cause I can almost guarantee in the next few days we'll find out he donated the money anyway. I don't see how some people take this so personal. I like watching him fight. No more, no less. And as far as I know, this is the first fight he missed so it's not like this is a frequent occurence. And then it was just a grappling match anyway so it won't take me long to get over it even though he trolled me in to watching it online. Just b/c he missed one press conference for a card he still fought on doesn't make him Axl Rose. I'm sure I come off as an apologist to some, but I really just don't care. I just want to see him fight. I don't have any personal feelings towards him either way.


I paid to watch the match. So have a horse in this race. But your facts are WAY off.

He has no-showed many press conferences, 2 in the UFC and a few in Strikeforce. He has also effectively no-showed a fight before as well with Jay Hieron. He skipped the pre-fight drug test, and was not allowed to fight because of that.

And while it is JUST a grappling match I love watching grappling matches, I train BJJ and enjoy watching the top levels of it.



BigPont said:


> I guess I'll backtrack a bit cause I do understand why people are upset, but the way people are acting like he is this terrible person b/c of his public persona is baffling to me. No one in here knows him personally so I just don't understand the disdain for someone who you haven't even met. The only thing Diaz has ever done IMO to really deserve the backlash is the Strikeforce brawl. Outside of that, I don't understand what makes people so upset. Yea he missed a press conference. It's not like he knew that missing a press conference would get him pulled from a main event PPV (that he still ended up main eventing). If it was so bad they would have just pulled him from the card all together. What else is there? His in-cage antics? I don't worry about that. As long as he puts on an entertaining fight, I'm good. And I can't remember that last time one of his fights have not been exciting due to him. I'm not expecting to change anyone's opinion, but that's how I feel about it.


Its not that he missed A press conference that makes me hate the dude.... here is a list of things he has done that make me hate him as a person (even if he is a good fighter)

- has missed multiple press conferences (2 UFC and others outside the UFC) - this is not too important to me, but it does show a bit of his character.

- Ghetto gang bang brawl in strike force.

- Ghetto fight in the middle of a hospital after loosing to Joe Rigs

- CONSTANT complaining

- Constantly putting smoking weed as a priority in his life ahead of all else

- Never taking responsibility for his own actions

I could go on with the list, but I will leave it at that.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

"but you don't know him personally..how can you judge him, how can you judge him??"

wow shut the hell up. you could say the same crap about Hitler.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll wait for the full story before judging him, but it sounds like everyone in the situation is in the wrong on some level.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is extraordinary. Am I on a fight forum or a business forum?

Forget the professional, marketing, plastic side of life for a minute, and look at this from a GENUINE fighter's perspective. Missing weight = losing fight, anytime you have seen an exception to this rule is a time where big money and/or big names are involved.

Most of you would not know about this event if Diaz were not competing, yet when he does not compete for perfectly understanable reasons, you jump on him.

Nick Diaz is a professional fighter that has to adhere to contracted bodyweight to fight, when his opponent fails to do the same, Nick is not obligated to fight.

He is not obligated to give you guys a statement, he is obligated to sit in his house getting high, and he does not need to stain his career by losing to overweight opponents.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SM33 said:


> This is extraordinary. Am I on a fight forum or a business forum?
> 
> Forget the professional, marketing, plastic side of life for a minute, and look at this from a GENUINE fighter's perspective. Missing weight = losing fight, anytime you have seen an exception to this rule is a time where big money and/or big names are involved.
> 
> ...


He made weight bro. He just speculated the previous night that he might not. But he did make weight, Diaz no-called no-showed the fight.


----------



## SydneyFC (Sep 9, 2011)

SM33 said:


> This is extraordinary. Am I on a fight forum or a business forum?
> 
> Forget the professional, marketing, plastic side of life for a minute, and look at this from a GENUINE fighter's perspective. Missing weight = losing fight, anytime you have seen an exception to this rule is a time where big money and/or big names are involved.
> 
> ...



He made weight dude.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

So the main reason seems to be:



> GracieMag, Mobile Black Belt and the World Jiu-Jitsu Expo (the promoters of the event) allegedly failed to donate Diaz's purse to St. Jude's Children's Hospital by a pre-determined deadline.


Now this is wrong on their part, but Diaz really should have shown up and fought, then handled the legal issues afterwards.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

did they fail to donate it after Diaz didn't show up? cause that would make sense.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

If I were a promoter, I would not give anybody money for something Diaz says he is going to do until he does it!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The money going to charity was supposed to be NICK DIAZS PURSE!!! The promoter cant fail to give the money to charity since it is Nick Diazs money. Nick Diaz could have taken the money and donated it himself. If the promoter wasnt planning to Pay Nick Diaz what was promised then Nick could easily take that to court.

The guy failed to give the promised purse to charity because he didnt get the product he was paying the purse for. It is insane for a promoter to still pay a fighters purse if the guy didnt show up, because thats exactly what he would be doing. Only difference is the money would go to Nick but instead to the charity.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> The money going to charity was supposed to be NICK DIAZS PURSE!!! The promoter cant fail to give the money to charity since it is Nick Diazs money. Nick Diaz could have taken the money and donated it himself. If the promoter wasnt planning to Pay Nick Diaz what was promised then Nick could easily take that to court.
> 
> The guy failed to give the promised purse to charity because he didnt get the product he was paying the purse for. It is insane for a promoter to still pay a fighters purse if the guy didnt show up, because thats exactly what he would be doing. Only difference is the money would go to Nick but instead to the charity.


I think you are reading it wrong, they way it was wrote it seams to be that the promoter had to give the purse before the fight to the charity was a predetermined time. 

If I was a figter and the guy i was going to fight did not make weight so they changed the rules and then the promoter decided not to give the money to charity when he was supposed to i would say why would i want to fight for you


again like i said earlier in the thread i will not pass judgement till everything comes out and we get the fu story but as it stands now im with diaz on this


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Diaz is garbage. Does anyone really buy their excuse about the promoter not donating the money? Do we really trust someone who no-shows like its their job? Dana White didn't seem surprised by all of this at all. I still don't see how UFC could put Diaz in a fight against GSP and feeling comfortable with everything leading up to it. Diaz can't even do the most simple things correctly.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

even if that was their contract, if i really cared about the donation i would still show up to the fight so that i could make that donation myself...

i have never liked nick diaz but i also never really hated on him either, so ill wait till more news come out but so far it doesnt look good...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

209 baby!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

M_D said:


> I think you are reading it wrong, they way it was wrote it seams to be that the promoter had to give the purse before the fight to the charity was a predetermined time.
> 
> If I was a figter and the guy i was going to fight did not make weight so they changed the rules and then the promoter decided not to give the money to charity when he was supposed to i would say why would i want to fight for you
> 
> ...


I'm with you.

I'm waiting for the full story, and if things played out as you mentioned, I don't hold anything against Diaz. We will all know soon enough what the real deal is.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> I'm waiting for the full story, and if things played out as you mentioned, I don't hold anything against Diaz. We will all know soon enough what the real deal is.


Things did not play out as he mentioned, get real.

You guys are really buying the idea that they agreed that Nick's purse would be given to charity _before_ the fight? When didn't even know if it would be a winner's or loser's purse? 

As for the whole weight issue, it's a smoke screen. Estima made weight on the day of the fight which is common practice in grappling competitions.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Things did not play out as he mentioned, get real.
> 
> You guys are really buying the idea that they agreed that Nick's purse would be given to charity _before_ the fight? When didn't even know if it would be a winner's or loser's purse?
> 
> As for the whole weight issue, it's a smoke screen. Estima made weight on the day of the fight which is common practice in grappling competitions.


Oh, you know it didn't play out that way or in a similar way? Awesome, please link the article here that explains it all in detail so we can all know what's going on.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I realize there might be another issue besides Estima's weight, but supposedly, he has a video of himself making weight on a scale provided by Cesar's camp and witnessed by Lana Stefanac.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Am i the only one to notice that diaz has failed urinalysis before and yet he has never showed his medical marijuana card or any sort of documented proof that he needs it and isnt some self medicating simply put pothead?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'm gonna wait on this one as well. Seems kind of messed up that the promoter failed to deliver the money at the agreed time. Not showing is really bad, but screwing kids out of money is worse. The thing is now Diaz looks just as bad as the promoter.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

bigdog89 said:


> Am i the only one to notice that diaz has failed urinalysis before and yet he *has never showed his medical marijuana card or any sort of documented proof* that he needs it and isnt some self medicating simply put pothead?


Now that's just simply not true. The CSAC knows about it and has seen it. They even named that special exception after Nick, 'The Diaz Rule'. They don't allow him to fight under the influence so they tested him before every fight. Obviously if you've got a license for medical MJ you're basically screwed if you have to take a random test.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Same old Diaz, same old excuses, same old Diaz fans, same old Diaz haters.


you just know that in a day or 2 Diaz or Gracie are going to release some lame excuse/reason why he didnt show. the Diaz fans will buy it, the Diaz haters will slam it. Rinse, Repeat until the next time something like this happens.

This is Nick Diaz folks, part of his appeal is that he is exciting in the cage and totally unreliable as a person. That is surely what makes Nick Diaz who he is and makes him loved and Hated in equal measures.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Same old Diaz, same old excuses, same old Diaz fans, same old Diaz haters.
> 
> 
> you just know that in a day or 2 Diaz or Gracie are going to release some lame excuse/reason why he didnt show. the Diaz fans will buy it, the Diaz haters will slam it. Rinse, Repeat until the next time something like this happens.
> ...


I see a lot of Diaz fans turning against him on this one. It's getting harder and harder for people to defend him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I see a lot of Diaz fans turning against him on this one. It's getting harder and harder for people to defend him.


Until the excuse comes out :thumb02:


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

Can we get a superfight between Diaz and the one fan he has left that still believes his excuses?


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I like how people want to wait for more information. The writing is on the wall. People always want to wait for more information for Diaz issues. The guy has a track record of this stuff. If someone has been to jail three times and commits a crime; sure you could wait for more information, but it's pretty clear who is at fault.

Any promoter willing to pay Diaz in advance should not be allowed to promote anymore. No way anyone is that dumb.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm surprised that this is still such an active topic.

Nick's already forgotten about it.:laugh:


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's a video from MMAFighting with Braulio explaining his side







Also any event that could generate this picture:










gets a thumbs up in my book, lol.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I pretty much agree with Braulio's sentiments.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

If Nick Diaz wanted to make this somewhat right then he should donate the amount he was getting from his purse to the same charity out of his own pocket. Then i would get some respect back for him.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> If Nick Diaz wanted to make this somewhat right then he should donate the amount he was getting from his purse to the same charity out of his own pocket. Then i would get some respect back for him.


I'm sure he does a lot for charity, and will continue to do so, and he deserves credit for that. But that's not what this is about. It's about honoring your obligations, respecting your opponent, and respecting the game. Donating to charity doesn't give you a free pass to be as much of a douche as you want.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

♪ I was going to a Ju Jitsu match ♫
♫ But then I got high. ♫
♫ I was gonna grapple for charity ♫♪
♪ But then I got high ♫
♫ Now I'm shafting everybody with a no-show ♪
♫ And I know why: ♪
♫♪ Because I got high ♪♫
♫♪ Because I got high ♪♪
♪♫♪ Because I got high ♪♫♫


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I'm sure he does a lot for charity, and will continue to do so, and he deserves credit for that. But that's not what this is about. It's about honoring your obligations, respecting your opponent, and respecting the game. Donating to charity doesn't give you a free pass to be as much of a douche as you want.


I agree but imo the most disgusting part out of this ordeal is the fact that these kids arnt gonna get the charity money they need. And if your read my post again i wasnt saying it makes it 100% okay but it does help.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I agree but imo the most disgusting part out of this ordeal is the fact that these kids arnt gonna get the charity money they need. And if your read my post again i wasnt saying it makes it 100% okay but it does help.


I'm sure they will get the charity from there or somewhere else, so I wouldn't worry about it. 

What was this charity for, anyways?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

M.C said:


> I'm sure they will get the charity from there or somewhere else, so I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> What was this charity for, anyways?


Marijuana abuse awareness.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Marijuana abuse awareness.


They should just get the kids high, they will forget about whatever problems they are having. Get them some weed, some chips, and hook up Call of Duty in all their rooms. Problem solved.

But on a serious note, seriously, problem solved. :thumb02:


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

More info available on Bloody Elbow if anyone's still interested. It's a huge article so I won't post the whole thing here.

How The Nick Diaz-Braulio Estima Situation Spiraled Out Of Control


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

It's really hard to read your posts with that signature. Just saying.

edit: holy crap looked up some pictures of Rin. That is one powerhouse of a female. Not quite as hot as I originally thought but I also didn't realize it was a fighter haha.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

Ape City said:


> It's really hard to read your posts with that signature. Just saying.


Haha, think of it as an exercise in multitasking.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Bloody Elbow is the only legitimate MMA site from a journalistic standpoint. Most of the other people providing "news" are just fanboys spreading rumors or parroting whatever someone tells them without investigating at all.


----------



## DrJekyll540 (Aug 11, 2010)

Im sure i would make 5 pound if i had an extra 12 hours to cut too
Who gives a shit if he made weight in the morning you can cut 10 pounds in the span of 36 hours, the fact is he didn't make weight when he was supposed to weigh in and Nick Diaz is a guy who doesn't put up with that shit so he didn't show, how does this surprise anyone?
Not to mention didn't the fight get moved from 175 to 180?
Braulio was out of shape and didn't make weight WHEN HE WAS SUPPOSE TO and if this was UFC, Bellator, Strikeforce or your moms kitchen THE FIGHT WOULD OF NEVER HAPPENED and it didn't happen so no surprise their
Plus as for the charity Nick didn't know it was for charity and today he donated money to charity because he didn't know so that debate is dead too


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Now that's just simply not true. The CSAC knows about it and has seen it. They even named that special exception after Nick, 'The Diaz Rule'. They don't allow him to fight under the influence so they tested him before every fight. Obviously if you've got a license for medical MJ you're basically screwed if you have to take a random test.


Wheres your proof that any commisioner or authority from any athletic commision has seen his exception .


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

DrJekyll540 said:


> Im sure i would make 5 pound if i had an extra 12 hours to cut too
> Who gives a shit if he made weight in the morning you can cut 10 pounds in the span of 36 hours, the fact is he didn't make weight when he was supposed to weigh in and Nick Diaz is a guy who doesn't put up with that shit so he didn't show, how does this surprise anyone?
> Not to mention didn't the fight get moved from 175 to 180?
> Braulio was out of shape and didn't make weight WHEN HE WAS SUPPOSE TO and if this was UFC, Bellator, Strikeforce or your moms kitchen *THE FIGHT WOULD OF NEVER HAPPENED* and it didn't happen so no surprise their
> Plus as for the charity Nick didn't know it was for charity and today he donated money to charity because he didn't know so that debate is dead too


WHAT IN THE WORLD ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?

First: 
Every single BJJ (20 or so) tournament I have ever been to or ever watched (about 100) have weigh in the day of the match. He MADE WEIGHT the day of the match. No big deal!

Second and WAY MORE important:
Fighters miss weight VERY FREQUENTLY in the UFC et al. There have been many, many fights that went on, even though one of the fighters missed weight, some even missed it by more than 10 lbs. A recent example is Rampage Jacksons most recent fight, he weighed in at 211 (six pounds over weight). It happens ALL THE TIME!

I can not remember a fight that did not happen in any of the leagues you mentioned because of one fighter being over weight!!! The normal action is to fine the fighter a percentage of the purse, give it to the other fighter and fight at a catch weight.

I even recall 2 CHAMPIONSHIP fights where one of the fighters did not make weight. One was Silva v. Luter, the other was Hughes v. Alves.

Alves not only won the fight (did not get the title because it was at a catch weight, not 170) but he was awarded KO of the night.

SOOOOOOOOOOOO, while I think missing weight is terribly unprofessional and disrespectful, to say it would never happen in the UFC or any other league is just ignorant and fool hardy!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Cesar wrote us a letter.



> My decision to write an account of what happened this weekend is not to answer to the detractors of myself or my team, as no explanation is owed them. It is instead based on my acknowledgement and respect to our fans and supporters. I never thought I would be answering for something that happened at a grappling tournament, however with the worldwide popularity of the sport and my team increasing, I understand that our supporters need answers.
> 
> Below is a compilation of events in chronological order. I included the behind the scenes problems we had to let you, our supporters, know how things deteriorated.
> 
> ...


http://graciefighter.com/2012/05/world-jiu-jitsu-expo-and-nick-diaz/#more-690


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Cesar Gracie has gone from coach and leader of a fairly successful gym to an excuse maker. I don't care if every single thing he said is true, the way Diaz handles himself is just not worth it anymore, it really isn't. He has too many other good fighters that he needs to focus on.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm one of the biggest Diaz haters but sounds like he may have been getting screwed and used. Didn't handle it the right though. Seems like a shady bunch of people.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

js9234 said:


> I'm one of the biggest Diaz haters but sounds like he may have been getting screwed and used. Didn't handle it the right though. Seems like a shady bunch of people.


I agree that he was being used, and really he knew from the get go he was. Why else would they invite him to a BJJ match with a top guy other than to use his name to help build the event. The problem is he wants to act like he didn't know, but he did. And if there is a bunch of shady crap like weigh-in issues then fine, don't compete, but don't just disappear. That may be the single biggest problem with Diaz, for someone who bitched so much about Condit's running, he sure does run away a lot.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Sovereign said:


> More info available on Bloody Elbow if anyone's still interested. It's a huge article so I won't post the whole thing here.
> 
> How The Nick Diaz-Braulio Estima Situation Spiraled Out Of Control


Fantastic read. Too bad so many MMA fans hate reading anything longer than a tweet.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks like the entire thing was a fluster cluck, either way, I am still a Diaz hater, and this does nothing but deepen my hate!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DanTheJu said:


> Looks like the entire thing was a fluster cluck, either way, I am still a Diaz hater, and this does nothing but deepen my hate!


Eh I am indifferent here. If what Cesar is saying is the truth then I honestly don't blame Diaz at all. I would probably be less inclined to do something if I felt like I was being jerked around as well. :dunno:

At least he still donated the money.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm just thankful Nate has his head on straight. Nick's a lost cause.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Nick is a bit of a lost cause, but donating the money shows he's alright in my book. The donation contract had some form of weigh in and time for the weigh in. Diaz came in on weight, which showed he trained hard and was ready, while the other guy comes in 9 lbs over at the time they were suppose to weigh in. That's a weight you should be cut for in the UFC and other organizations. Diaz is a no bullshit guy when it comes to his fights, so no suprise he went batshit and said **** it, we all know that's who he is when it's fight time.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

box said:


> Nick is a bit of a lost cause, but donating the money shows he's alright in my book. The donation contract had some form of weigh in and time for the weigh in. Diaz came in on weight, which showed he trained hard and was ready, while the other guy comes in 9 lbs over at the time they were suppose to weigh in. That's a weight you should be cut for in the UFC and other organizations. Diaz is a no bullshit guy when it comes to his fights, so no suprise he went batshit and said **** it, we all know that's who he is when it's fight time.


From what I gathered the contract didn't stipulate a time of weigh in.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Eh I am indifferent here. If what Cesar is saying is the truth then I honestly don't blame Diaz at all. I would probably be less inclined to do something if I felt like I was being jerked around as well. :dunno:
> 
> At least he still donated the money.


I feel the same way. No one can deny Nick has had his share of mishaps in the past but I'm not so sure in this case. Either way donation to a charity (St Judes) is always a plus in my book.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Diaz has always been a Grade A tool. Have always been suprised by how many fans he actually has.


----------



## DrJekyll540 (Aug 11, 2010)

SydneyFC said:


> He made weight dude.


No he did not make weight
Originally it was suppose to be 175 but that got changed then he was suppose to weigh in the day before at 180 he did not he did the following morning.....you have any idea how much weight you can cut in 16 hours? My personal best was 11.4 in 18 hours


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

DrJekyll540 said:


> No he did not make weight
> Originally it was suppose to be 175 but that got changed then he was suppose to weigh in the day before at 180 he did not he did the following morning.....you have any idea how much weight you can cut in 16 hours? My personal best was 11.4 in 18 hours


It got changed to 185 i thought.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

As much as I hate Nick Diaz, the whole event (especially the main match) was just a clusterf*ck.. I don't fault Nick for not participating, he didn't handle the situation very well though. If he had just stayed and refused to fight, gave his reasons, then left, this wouldn't be nearly as big an issue as it is now.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I couldn't care less.

War Diaz!


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

DanTheJu said:


> I even recall 2 CHAMPIONSHIP fights where one of the fighters did not make weight. One was Silva v. Luter, the other was Hughes v. Alves.
> 
> Alves not only won the fight (did not get the title because it was at a catch weight, not 170) but he was awarded KO of the night.


Hughes vs. Alves was after Hughes lost the title. Hughes vs. Riggs is probably what you're thinking of, though Riggs obviously lost.

But your point that fighters nearly always fight anyway, is obviously right.



oldfan said:


> Cesar wrote us a letter.
> 
> 
> http://graciefighter.com/2012/05/world-jiu-jitsu-expo-and-nick-diaz/#more-690


Braulio Estima's response to Gracie's statement:



> @CesarGracieBJJ Hi César i was reading yr statement. vry interesting points..
> 
> 1st- When junior approached me 2 Offer me the fight I was actually training at the blackzilians at the time so obviously I was training Mma. Junior told me abt nick not wanting 2 fight an Mma fighter. I nevr fought before so he said it was fine & y u dnt cancel the fight before if ths was really an issue..??
> 
> ...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SmackyBear said:


> Hughes vs. Alves was after Hughes lost the title. Hughes vs. Riggs is probably what you're thinking of, though Riggs obviously lost.
> 
> But your point that fighters nearly always fight anyway, is obviously right.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with Braulio. Us talking about the weight issue is completely silly. 5 pounds over a friendly event that didnt even have a weight target set is not important. Nick and Cesar have succesfully changed the topic of conversation to the weight which is the least important thing in this whole matter. We are talking about 5 freaking pounds that the guy made the day of anyway instead of talking about Nick no show. Are you guys ******* kidding me??? Nick has a great PR guy for this to happen.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Glad he paid the charity.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DanTheJu said:


> WHAT IN THE WORLD ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?
> 
> First:
> Every single BJJ (20 or so) tournament I have ever been to or ever watched (about 100) have weigh in the day of the match. He MADE WEIGHT the day of the match. No big deal!
> ...


Slight correction, Hughes vs Alves wasn't for the title. Hughes had lost his interrim title shot to GSP via a major drubbing the previous fight, he was nowhere near a title against Alves.

Other than that, completely agree with everything you said.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow. What an asshole.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Feel sorry for Braulio.


----------



## bodyshot (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, since he paid the money in the end I suppose some of the ill-feeling towards Nick might be a little less personal (although he kind of had to do it after pulling out, for the sake of what reputation he has left - you saw the backlash when people were under the impression he hadn't).

To stray off topic a little, a few people are trying to defend some of Nick's past actions with the excuse "he's a fighter, not a talker/brand/businessman/whatever".

Firstly, Nick has said in the past he only really fights for the money. Sure, he gets himself all psyched up when he competes but all in all money is usually one of his main incentives. Trying to excuse his not turning up for press conferences and other unprofessional behaviour doesn't work. He doesn't get paid by the UFC just to fight. It's a job. He had other contractual obligations he was supposed to fulfil. He has no defence really. 

Now with this current situation, it doesn't appear there was a formal contract - or if there was one it didn't say anything about weigh-ins. As such Nick probably thought he could come and go as he pleased. While some of the promoter's antics seem dodgy, Nick could've handled the situation so much better. He made weight the night before, the other guy apparently couldn't make it until the next morning. Fair enough, seems like he's been messed around a little. However, this gave Nick more time to rehydrate, giving him an advantage come the actual fight. He should've had the sense to wait until morning before seeing if Braulio had made weight. If he hadn't then maybe he would've been justified in pulling out.

Anyway, I thought one of Nick's most endearing features, especially after the Condit fight, was that he's supposed to be a 'real' fighter. If the weigh-ins are his main issue, it seems like a relatively petty thing to walk away for. Sure, five pounds is an important advantage. But is it the kind of thing you'd expect Nick to run away from a fight that he doesn't have much to lose for? He might argue it's about 'the principle', but in my eyes Nick is one of the least principled fighters out there.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Nick is such a *****. All this talk about just showing up, how he's just a fighter and wants to fight, blah blah blah.

Braulio would have tooled him and Diaz wanted no part, he should have never agreed to it if he wasn't going to fight.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I always said Nick was a punk and took a bunch of crap for it but Hopefuly this will make those people realize how much of a punk he is.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Slight correction, Hughes vs Alves wasn't for the title. Hughes had lost his interrim title shot to GSP via a major drubbing the previous fight, he was nowhere near a title against Alves.
> 
> Other than that, completely agree with everything you said.


Sorry, I got that fight and the Joe Riggs fight mixed up. Joe Riggs was overweight, but still lost while Hughes was champ. Alves was overweight and won after Hughes was no longer champ.... Just goes to show how many overweight fights still happen in the UFC



americanfighter said:


> I always said Nick was a punk and took a bunch of crap for it but Hopefuly this will make those people realize how much of a punk he is.


He is a total ghetto punk, I have never disagreed with that.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

this aint a super fight. its a toneyesque freak match. how the hell does diaz not get stomped here?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

DanTheJu said:


> Sorry, I got that fight and the Joe Riggs fight mixed up. Joe Riggs was overweight, but still lost while Hughes was champ. Alves was overweight and won after Hughes was no longer champ.... Just goes to show how many overweight fights still happen in the UFC
> 
> 
> 
> He is a total ghetto punk, I have never disagreed with that.


I don't wanna sound like a total Alves homer but to be fair he did take the fight on short notice and suffered an injury in training, Hughes took it on short notice too but Alves had his ankle taped up during it and that prevented him from cutting weight.

Of course he could be lying as his weight problems are well documented but still.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> I always said Nick was a punk and took a bunch of crap for it but Hopefuly this will make those people realize how much of a punk he is.


Nope... not even close.


----------

